# Where did you get your Columbian?



## battyrubble (Apr 27, 2014)

So we decided to get a Columbian! Yeay!!!
Where did all of you get yours? 
Trying to avoid the shipping trauma so are there any breeders in the East Coast area?

thanks
angela


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 27, 2014)

Down if Florida I believe is LLLReptiles


----------



## battyrubble (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks Sam!


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 27, 2014)

No problem! Good luck!


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Apr 27, 2014)

_So far I haven't heard of or seen any captive bred and born Colombians in the US. All are imports._


----------



## SamBobCat (Apr 27, 2014)

And I'm not sure where backwater reptiles come from bit I hear they're pretty good


----------



## battyrubble (May 1, 2014)

Thanks Guys! I think I see one for rehoming on CL, looks like an impulse buy from a show. I think I'll check it out!


----------

